# OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 Or 2 SSDs in RAID?



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of picking up a OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB for windows but unsure if it will be fine in between two GTX 680s in summer i know it will out perform 2 ssds in raid thoughts?


----------



## MasterInvader (Sep 11, 2012)

Since the R4E support´s 4WaySli you shouldn't have any problems fitting the Revo between.
Even with tripleslot Gpu´s you have plenty of space @ the middle PciEx [grey 8x]


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

Yer i have the room but just not sure what heat the ssd can take dont want it cooking in summer :S.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 11, 2012)

It depends on how much you want to pay for your investment. I've seen benchmarks of the Revo drives and they are fast but there is a downfall. I found that RAID-0 with SSDs has better small-block transfer rates at or smaller than 256k. Anything larger the Revo takes off. So for a lot of small files, an SSD raid will give your more IOPS. However a RevoDrive will give you ridiculous large-file transfer speeds. Personally, for speed (and if you have a SATA6G controller that supports RAID,) I would go with a RAID of SSDs if you want that much speed. It will be cheaper and faster for what it will have to access. Even more so if you're going to be booting from it.

My Force GT raid will saturate the SATA6G bus for both drives. Honestly, you don't see much difference going from ~500mb/s to 1gb/s unless your copying large chunks of data as the response time is about the same. From the reviews I saw, the RevoDrive won't be much faster than 200MB/s to 300MB/s than a fully saturated SATA6Gb SSD RAID. I would also make sure that the motherboard likes it. I know that some motherboards don't like booting off of the RevoDrives.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

I also run raid force 3 but there disappointing testing with other software other than ATTO, There slower than other brands ?


----------



## Maban (Sep 11, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> I also run raid force 3 but there disappointing testing with other software other than ATTO, There slower than other brands ?



They have async NAND. They compare to Agility 3. I'd go with one larger sync or toggle SSD over RAID or the Revo.

Is the next IRST driver providing support for TRIM on X79?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

No TRIM support yet the new drivers don't support it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

My OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 240GB kicks all kinds of ass. I can't wait for them to drop even more so I can buy another one. I picked mine up for $640 @ the Egg. I'm not using my as a boot drive so I can't say anything about that, but you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

Here what i get from my raid do you think its worth the upgrade? Mindweaver would you be able to post a bench up of Anvil's Storage Utilities


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Here what i get from my raid do you think its worth the upgrade?
> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5069/26413044.png



I don't know man you're getting good speeds now. I'd hold off. When I bought my RevoDrive 3 x2 the Max IOPS wasn't out. If you have the itch, and you want a RevoDrive then I would buy the Max IOPS version over mine.

Your average speed is still higher then mine. I use my RevoDrive for large Databases (80gb+) for testing. Your call man, but I'd wait for the next round of RevoDrive's or the next best thing. With the speeds you're getting now.. I don't think you will notice a big difference or any at all.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Mindweaver would you be able to post a bench up of Anvil's Storage Utilities
> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5069/26413044.png



Err yea man, I posted on your thread on Mar 5, 2012 when I bought the drive, but you never updated me on your list. Hehehe





*
EDIT: Opps.. Double post.. Sorry mods.. *


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

Ops yer i forget about that thread i lost my internet for a month or two ill update it now 

EDIT i was hopping the OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 would of done better .


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> Ops yer i forget about that thread i lost my internet for a month or two ill update it now
> 
> EDIT i was hopping the OCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 would of done better .



Yea, I'd say 2x drives in raid 0 is overall better in performance. I didn't pay anything for mine. But I got to say I'm not disappointed, because it's a kickass drive for what I use it for daily. Coming from a single SSD you would notice the speed, but coming from your Raid setup you won't feel a thing.  I just checked and Newegg doesn't even sale it any more.. Just the Max IOPS version which should be a nice bump over mine, but not yours.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 11, 2012)

Yer i may just pick up some bigger SDDs to raid so i can install my games onto it.


----------

